# Solved: Forms inside <div>'s



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm having a problem getting my form to work. Whether I place it inside (or outside) the it doesn't work. Is there a workaround for this?

Thanks


```
"  />

"  />
```


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

What do you mean "doesn't work"?

good to see you again.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey MMJ . Been a bit busy lately 

Also it was nothing to do with the div tag . Me being stupid as usual.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

lol, I had a feeling.


----------

